# Wow!



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Not many people would understand why I am celebrating, but for our family we have had a remarkable day. 

Smiling Boy and Princess have been with us for 13 weeks.  13 weeks ago their behaviour was very unmanageable, even at home with DH and I both here.  10 weeks ago DH had to go back to work and I nearly had a nervous breakdown trying to manage the two of them at home on my own.  Gradually they have become more settled and therefore better behaved and most of them time OK to manage at home on my own.  

Going out of the house with both of them has always been tricky and we have been 'asked to leave' one or two places because of their behaviour.   But gradually we got to the point that as long DH and I were out with the both of them then we could survive the outing.  Dh and I had even ventured out alone with both of them for the odd hour, but by the time we came back we were usually in need of a long lie down in a darkened room.

Today I have been out on my own with the children for four and a half hours!!!  We have been swimming, shopping (including a supermarket), the library (did I really take them to a library   ) and called in to see a friend of mine who has just moved back to the area (no TV, toys or other kids at her house) and we had a GOOD time.  They were on the edge of their tolerance by the time we got home, but what an achievement.  I am so pleased with them and keep pinching myself to remember how far they have come in just 13 weeks.

I usually only post on here to have a moan so I thought I'd share our remarkable day out with you all.

Sanita


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

what a lovely post to read 

You must feel really chuffed after your day out today  

Hope things continue and you have many more lovely (relatively stress free! ) days out with each other 

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

What a lovely message to read 

May it continue and you have many hours of fun  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

What a remarkable post, you sound over the moon and i feel chuffed for you.

You will have many more of those days hun.

Sending hugs

Mel
x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sanita,

Wow! indeed x

Great to hear this news! 

Laine x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fab post Sanita 

lovely to read your "wow" news

xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sanita - this is a truly lovely post to read and it is all down to you & your DH that your children have learnt to behave in order for you all to have a lovely day.

Well done to your children but well done to you as well! 
Love
Andrea xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Sanita, that is a lovely heart warming post.  People like you do a fantastic job to help your children settle and feel that they are loved enough to grow into balanced and happy little people.  I am in awe of the job you do (mine has been easy in comparison).

You should be so proud of yourselves.

Carole xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Well done mummy 

And well done smiling boy and princess.

PBMX


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Fantastic post Sanita, none of us had any doubt that you were going to be and are a great mum.and dad.


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm with everybody else.  I know you got off to a difficult start and I won't lie, from my own experience I know there are always going to be days when you will need that darkened room.  However you and they have proved that it is worth the occasional struggle.  You have obviously achieved so much in such a short time and you deserve to celebrate having such a good time with your children.

Well done and may you have many more good times    

love
Cindy


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Sanita, 
So lovely to read this post...I take my hat off to you out for 4 1/2 hours on your own!!! It'a amazing what you and your DH have achieved in 13 weeks and confirmation that you are the right parents for these two littlies, I can't wait to read how things are in another 13 weeks!
Viva
XXX


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

well done sanita! so glad to hear things are improving with the children, and as for the SW.....i can't believe she couldn't see that you were just having a bad day....maybe she is some sort of superwoman who doesn't suffer from them.....yeah right!

i wouldn't advocate this normally but maybe trying to be a little less honest with her might work....especially if you can get enough support for yourself elsewhere.

as for PMT I'm currently trying a 30 day multi vitamin pack where you take a big pill everyday and an additional little one for the 7 days leading up to your period....seems to be working although it is early days. It by Boots and called Monthly Cycle.

xxruthie


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you everyone for sharing in the good bits with me.

Ruthiebabe - I have been thinking myself that perhaps I should be a little less honest with the SWs.  I was hoping that my honesty would lead to them providing some extra support, but if all my honesty achieves is them apportioning the blame for the childrens troubles onto me then there isn't much point to my honesty is there.    Thanks for the tip on the Boots pills for my PMT - anything is worth a try isn't it.

Sanita


----------

